# Do you take vitamin supplements?



## Glinda (Mar 2, 2015)

My significant other take several vitamin supplements every day.  He is a scientist and he is impressed by clinical studies that "prove" the value of certain vitamins.  I just take a multiple vitamin and calcium.  I'm motivated to take the calcium because I take the kind contained in a little chewable chocolate candy-like thing - yum!  What about you?  Do you take supplements?  Lots of them?  Do you feel that they make a difference?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

I only take calcium.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 2, 2015)

I take an embarrassingly large number of supplements. However I've researched all of them and I have what in my own mind is a valid purpose in choosing the supplements I take.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

I take vitamins off and on but then read another article that says they are a waste of money, then I quit.  But I do take calcium no matter what.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 2, 2015)

Unless you have a specific medical need,  I think that if you eat a sensible, healthy diet, you will get all the vitamins, minerals etc.. that you need.  But, if you've got money to waste........


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 2, 2015)

YES...  Calcium, vitamin D3  and Centrum Silver for women.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 2, 2015)

I take certain vitamins every day and others occasionally and think they help. I use my own judgement and don't believe everything I read, either for or against.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I only take calcium.



Given the latitude where you live I would certainly test your Vitamin D level (25-hydroxy vitamin D test) and as a post menopausal woman you should want to have a reading above 40 nanograms per milliliter (ng/mL).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

I've been taking a good amount of supplements daily for years now, and I think they're very beneficial.  I feel good and rarely get a cold, etc.  I don't take cheap vitamins, they are useless, I try to get ones from the vitamin store which show potency, etc.

I don't take pills like centrum, I understand that they don't even dissolve in the body sometimes, and are just passed out with waste.  I always take capsules, herbs usually liquid tincture.

I take vitamin D3, k2 and magnesium...things like that for my bones, no calcium.  Calcium carbonate is the worst form that people take, as it isn't well absorbed in the body, and much of the calcium ends up in the arteries, not helping the bones, but causing things like strokes. My father in law had a major paralyzing stroke, and they said his carotid artery was 99% calcified, he took oyster shell calcium daily.  The k2 helps any calcium from foods, etc. to stay out of the arteries.  I don't take any calcium or iron now, too much iron is not good for post menopausal women, and the only way to get rid of it is to give blood.  Even my multi is iron-free.

I don't always eat as healthy as I should, and I don't get enough vitamins and minerals from vegetables and fruits, never have.  So supplements for me make sense, so far no complaints.  I'm not on any prescription meds like others in my family, so in my 60s, I think that's a very good thing.  The side effects are worse than the condition, I'd rather take things more natural, even if I have to pay out of pocket, it's worth it to me.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2015)

D3, vitamin C, Q10 and some calcium.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 2, 2015)

I take a handful morning and evening.  All researched carefully by my medical adviser, my wife.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Given the latitude where you live I would certainly test your Vitamin D level (25-hydroxy vitamin D test) and as a post menopausal woman you should want to have a reading above 40 nanograms per milliliter (ng/mL).



I take a combination calcium/D.  I also do a lot of weight bearing exercise for my bones. I'm not in Scotland 365 days a year and we do get sunshine, and we go places that have a lot of sun for part of the year. I've been post-menopausal for 23 years and I've only lost 1/2 inch in height.  My sister who is only about 15 years post-menopausal, take lots of calcium/D pills, does little weight bearing exercise and lives where there is more sunshine, has lost 2 1/2 inches in height.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

Lol Jim, I'm my husband's medical adviser too, but he can be difficult at times.  He takes what he wants now, I only suggest and have things on hand.  His limit is around 5 pills a day.  You're lucky to have a wife who loves you enough to do that for you, that's what a doctor told me a long time ago when we were discussing vitamins and I told him I had a tiny cup that I put my hubby's supplements in daily.  Kudos to the Mrs. :coolthumb:


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 2, 2015)

They say the best way to absorb calcium is to take it with magnesium. Decades ago it was called dolomite then the calcium craze for brittle seniors who simply needed physical activity to help keep the bones hard or fortified. Also vitamin D helps with calcium absorption. Timing is everything. I take different minerals at different meals. If I had something with cheese or eggs I only take magnesium and D. I break a magnesium tablet in half splitting or parsing magnesium through out the day. The latest craze is calcium, magnesium and zinc intake. Zinc is another that supposedly is absorbed better with magnesium.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 2, 2015)

I completely subscribe to SB's comment above. She takes D3 , K2 and magnesium and no calcium. These are the key supplements for any post-menopausal woman. Plus the form of vitamin D which is usually combined with calcium is not D3. I would still encourage any senior woman to have their vitamin D level tested. Studies have shown that most people are deficient. I took 4000 iu of D3 per day for a year to get my level up where I wanted it and I still take 2000 iu every day.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 2, 2015)

We have several products that are calcium with D3. I take nothing!


----------



## Bee (Mar 2, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Unless you have a specific medical need,  I think that if you eat a sensible, healthy diet, you will get all the vitamins, minerals etc.. that you need.  But, if you've got money to waste........



I agree with Capt Lightning......I eat a good sensible healthy diet and so don't see the need to be taking supplements.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes, sometimes by script, but, mostly if I remember to, I take my D, B-12 and sometimes C and a Multi.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 2, 2015)

I eat a very healthy diet as well so don't feel a need for anything other than Calcium/D.  I eat tons of veg and fruit, etc.  The only thing I don't eat enough of is fish.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Multi-vit every other day....Fish Oil, Flax seed oil, Calcium/D3, low dosage asperin, daily.....B12, C, potassium and magnesium occasionally


----------



## AprilT (Mar 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I eat a very healthy diet as well so don't feel a need for anything other than Calcium/D.  I eat tons of veg and fruit, etc.  The only thing I don't eat enough of is fish.



I eat lots of veggies, love greens, but, my body just doesn't absorb what it needs in the way others do, which is why my doctor sometimes puts me on high doses of some vitamins at times until my levels go back up.  Mostly I have issues with B12, D and Iron.  during the flu season is when I'll add the extra C sometimes.  My levels have to get checked every few months.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 2, 2015)

I take a daily multivitamin after breakfast.  At the recommendation of my eye doctor, I also take a daily Lutein pill, and a fish oil pill...macular degeneration runs in the family, and the doctor says the Lutein and Fish oil are the best way to lessen the chances of that happening.  It must be working, as I have not had to have a prescription change in the past 4 or 5 years.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 2, 2015)

*Lutien expensive*



Don M. said:


> I take a daily multivitamin after breakfast.  At the recommendation of my eye doctor, I also take a daily Lutein pill, and a fish oil pill...macular degeneration runs in the family, and the doctor says the Lutein and Fish oil are the best way to lessen the chances of that happening.  It must be working, as I have not had to have a prescription change in the past 4 or 5 years.


I want to take Lutein but I find it one of the more expensive vitamins or supplement out there sometimes averaging $10 for 30. I heard good things about it for years. I do take fish oil though.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 2, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> I want to take Lutein but I find it one of the more expensive vitamins or supplement out there sometimes averaging $10 for 30. I heard good things about it for years. I do take fish oil though.



I order my Lutein from Swanson Vitamins, online.  I take the 6mg. pill, and it is quite inexpensive...I think it runs about $4 for 100 pills...3 bottles for about $15, with shipping, is almost a years supply.  I get the fish oil and daily vitamins from either Dollar General or Walmart, and my yearly "supplement" costs are less than $50...a small price to pay to maintain good health.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 2, 2015)

For you fish oil takers (and I'm one) be sure you buy a top quality brand. Fish oil turns rancid quickly and rancid (oxidized) fish oil caps are much worse than taking nothing. I store my fish oil in the frig until I take it. I wouldn't buy fish oil from Walmart or Dollar Gerneral.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 2, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Given the latitude where you live I would certainly test your Vitamin D level (25-hydroxy vitamin D test) and as a post menopausal woman you should want to have a reading above 40 nanograms per milliliter (ng/mL).



I take 5000 units D3 a day due to deficiency..   My level was a paltry 17 last time..  I was retested last week and I am waiting for the results.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 2, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I order my Lutein from Swanson Vitamins, online.  I take the 6mg. pill, and it is quite inexpensive...I think it runs about $4 for 100 pills...3 bottles for about $15, with shipping, is almost a years supply.  I get the fish oil and daily vitamins from either Dollar General or Walmart, and my yearly "supplement" costs are less than $50...a small price to pay to maintain good health.



Good to know because the chain stores here are expensive. The fish oil is never a problem.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 2, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> For you fish oil takers (and I'm one) be sure you buy a top quality brand. Fish oil turns rancid quickly and rancid (oxidized) fish oil caps are much worse than taking nothing. I store my fish oil in the frig until I take it. I wouldn't buy fish oil from Walmart or Dollar Gerneral.



I often wonder about those 250 pill bottles. I also wonder about those who take it verbatim 3 times a day. I've found one a day is good for me sometimes supplementing with cod liver oil at a different time or switching off on occasion. Also fish oils were on  a list of do not take medications and vitamins prior to surgery since it's considered a blood thinner for pre op purposes.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 2, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Good to know because the chain stores here are expensive. The fish oil is never a problem.



My eye doctor says that most people can only absorb about 6mg of Lutein...anything more just goes to waste.  There are several lutein supplements in the stores...mostly in combination with many other ingredients, and priced accordingly..usually quite high...Ocuvite, Preservision, to name just a couple.  They really offer nothing of value over a simple Lutein pill, and I see no sense in padding the corporate bottom line if I don't have to.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 2, 2015)

I took B12 for a while for peripheral neuropathy,  didn't see any improvement.   I've experimented with Boswellia and Curcumin in hopes of lessening some 'neural' pain, but no noticeable results.    I do eat fruit and veggies daily, drink 2 L water every day.   I avoid salt, sugar and fat, as much as possible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> For you fish oil takers (and I'm one) be sure you buy a top quality brand. Fish oil turns rancid quickly and rancid (oxidized) fish oil caps are much worse than taking nothing. I store my fish oil in the frig until I take it. I wouldn't buy fish oil from Walmart or Dollar Gerneral.



I use NOW brand liquid lemon flavored fish oil, it's not too expensive and it's the preferred triglyceride form. It's available online in larger bottles.  Another is Nutrigold softgels, but those are more expensive.  I won't use cheap fish oils, I agree, best kept in the fridge.

http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/Products-by-Category/Nutritional-Oils/Fish-Omega-3-Krill-Oils/M041371.htm



Quote:

(from Fortifeye.com)Two types of readily available *omega* three *fish* oils are ethyl ester and triglyceride

The natural triglyceride form of *fish* oil should go thru molecular distillation to purify the oils. A typical natural triglyceride form of *fish* oil will have a concentration of about 180 EPA and 120 DHA.

The synthetic ethyl ester version uses ethanol in the distillation and concentration process during transesterification to produce a higher concentration of EPA and DHA.

During this process the natural triglyceride backbone is replaced with an ethyl ester backbone. This produces a fairly pure and highly concentrated *omega* three *fish* oil. This concentrated form of *fish* oil can obtain 450 EPA and 300 DHA in one capsule.

In order to convert the ethyl ester back to the more natural triglyceride form, one more step of transesterification must be done to replace the ethyl ester based backbone with a triglyceride backbone the way it occurs naturally in ocean *fish*. 

Many *fish* oil companies will not go that extra step due to cost! It is almost 50% more expensive to go through this final step to convert the synthetic ethyl ester *fish* oil back to more natural triglyceride based *fish* oil. 

Almost all of the leading authorities on *omega* three *fish* oil will agree that the triglyceride form is more stable and bioavailable over the cheaper synthetic ethyl ester version. Most patients using this triglyceride form of *fish* oil will have fewer problems with burp back of the nasty *fish* taste common to some *fish* oils. 

Ethanol is a free radical and ethanol can potentially cause free radical damage in the body. The amount of ethanol in this form of *fish* oil is relatively low (.1%-.5%) but certain groups of populations should be avoiding ethanol completely. 

You can do a quick test at home to see what type of *fish* oil you have. If *fish* oil eats thru a Styrofoam cup in thirty minutes or less, this may be related to the ethanol content. 

Spend a little extra money and ensure you are getting the most concentrated bioavailable form of *fish* oil, and take only triglyceride based *fish* oil. If it doesn't say natural triglyceride or TG form, then it is probably ethyl ester based.

Certain European countries like Denmark do not allow the sale of ethyl ester *fish* oil over the counter, only the triglyceride form. Ethyl ester *fish* oil in these countries is controlled with prescription. The overall cost per absorption ratio makes the concentrated triglyceride form of *fish* oil a better value than the ethyl ester version.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> I want to take Lutein but I find it one of the more expensive vitamins or supplement out there sometimes averaging $10 for 30. I heard good things about it for years. I do take fish oil though.



There's a lot of benefits to Lutein besides the eyes too, like skin and heart.  This is what I've been using, buying it at a local vitamin store. It costs around $13 for 60 softgels, but you can probably find better deals online. 












​






Roll over image to magnify & Click to Zoom
_Images may vary from actual product_









​


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm definitely in the wrong job.  I should be selling vitamin supplements!  Till then, I'll stick to my view that (unless you have a health issue that requires supplements) a healthy diet will supply all that you need.   I suspect that many people would benefit from exercise and the advice of a dietician , rather than looking for a quick fix by popping pills.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm definitely in the wrong job.  I should be selling vitamin supplements!  Till then, I'll stick to my view that (unless you have a health issue that requires supplements) a healthy diet will supply all that you need.   I suspect that many people would benefit from exercise and the advice of a dietician , rather than looking for a quick fix by popping pills.



I agree.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

I agree too, Capt. I don't take any medications or supplements except on rare occasions when I have a specific need. Ergo, If constipated I'll opt for prunes or other high fiber food before I resort to MOM or such.


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Unless you have a specific medical need,  I think that if you eat a sensible, healthy diet, you will get all the vitamins, minerals etc.. that you need.  But, if you've got money to waste........




I think I've heard that the soil is so repleted that our food grows in that we aren't getting enough of the vitamins and minerals from simply eating.  Any thoughts on that?


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

I've heard that too Debby, but not sure I believe it. I know in my case I add a lot to the soil to make things grow better.


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a garden too and I add, add, add but most folks are relying on supermarket stuff.  I wonder if there's ever been a study on changes over the past 20-30 years on those foods?

I also take supplements but not to excess, and I do eat very healthy.  I'm determined to drop dead in my tracks unexpectedly so that when people hear, they'll all exclaim in wonderment "she looked so healthy and good!  I'm amazed that she died!  What a surprise!"  So I'm covering all my bases.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 3, 2015)

No, neither my wife nor I take any pills of any sort.  Both of us are in excellent health.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, Debby, to die unexpectedly is the way to go, but, hopefully, not today...nthego:


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 3, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I use NOW brand liquid lemon flavored fish oil, it's not too expensive and it's the preferred triglyceride form. It's available online in larger bottles.  Another is Nutrigold softgels, but those are more expensive.  I won't use cheap fish oils, I agree, best kept in the fridge.
> 
> http://www.nowfoods.com/Supplements/Products-by-Category/Nutritional-Oils/Fish-Omega-3-Krill-Oils/M041371.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks, for this info, SeaBreeze, I will check it out.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 3, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm definitely in the wrong job.  I should be selling vitamin supplements!  Till then, I'll stick to my view that (unless you have a health issue that requires supplements) a healthy diet will supply all that you need.   I suspect that many people would benefit from exercise and the advice of a dietician , rather than looking for a quick fix by popping pills.



There is NO substitute for a proper diet, and a steady routine of exercise.  However, an increasing number of people seem to have forgotten that...as witnessed by our rising epidemic of Obesity, and all its Side Effects.  I look at taking a couple of supplements as a bit of "insurance" against future ailments.  Far too many people let their health go to pot, then become hooked on expensive Prescription Drugs in an attempt to undo years of neglecting their health.  There is a lot of truth in that old saying of "An Ounce of Prevention is Worth more than a Pound of Cure".


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

Don M. said:


> There is NO substitute for a proper diet, and a steady routine of exercise.  However, an increasing number of people seem to have forgotten that...as witnessed by our rising epidemic of Obesity, and all its Side Effects.  I look at taking a couple of supplements as a bit of "insurance" against future ailments.  Far too many people let their health go to pot, then become hooked on expensive Prescription Drugs in an attempt to undo years of neglecting their health.  There is a lot of truth in that old saying of "An Ounce of Prevention is Worth more than a Pound of Cure".




I agree..  No point in guessing if your diet is complete in all vitamins and minerals.  AND it's harmless if you stick to the water soluble vitamins.. You cannot OD on them and the excess will be pee'd right out.   More care, however is to be taken with the Fat soluble..  A D E K.   Those can be stored up and could create problems.  I never supplement those except for my MD monitored D3 levels.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in pretty good shape for my age, and I've shed 30 lbs. of "city fat" since moving to the country...but there is still the possibility of Not getting all the necessary nutrients from food...so a couple of basic daily vitamins is always a good idea...IMO.  It can't hurt, and if it keeps me from falling into the Prescription Drug Trap, the minor expense is well worth it.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 3, 2015)

I was concerned about my calcium and vitamin B12. Those were normal. It was my vitamin D that was pretty low. I started taking vitamins again and sometimes vitamin D. I get the childrens chewable from the health food store. They are easy on my stomach.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 3, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm definitely in the wrong job.  I should be selling vitamin supplements!  Till then, I'll stick to my view that (unless you have a health issue that requires supplements) a healthy diet will supply all that you need.   I suspect that many people would benefit from exercise and the advice of a dietician , rather than looking for a quick fix by popping pills.



I agree there are problems with false expectation, over and/or misuse of vitamins as with anything else. But one can run into the same problems with diet as one can with a vitamin & quality. There are similar absorption issues. You could eat the recommended diet but certain combinations of food might prevent nutrient absorption. There could be quality issues such as soil or even chemical treatment issues in vegetables. There are also quantity issues. To actually absorb or get the mega or concentrated dose some vitamins work best at would require larger quantities of food. That could include gallons with an s of milk or orange juice. There are fitness types that eat at least six chicken breasts a day and others who have a glass of protein in addition to regular meals. There are also logistical issues because especially those who work or are busy are also away away from a kitchen or ideal food preparation setting.

Again I'll be first to agree there are abuse,over use and false expectation issues with vitamins but vitamins & supplements aren't necessarily about immediate results except for some water soluble supplements. I'd high doubt you could find a serious worker outer or athlete that isn't taking some kind of legal supplement and that's because they probably have an affect no matter how minimal.


----------



## Linda (Mar 4, 2015)

I have taken herbs since 1977 when I first started learning about them.  I get most of the vitamins I need from various herbs but I do take Calc/mag/D3/K2.  When I take Dr Scultzes Superfood Plus, which is an organic green drink, I don't bother to take as many of the herbs or vitamins.  

My husband take Turmeric but I don't as it bothers my gall bladder.


----------



## charlotta (Mar 16, 2015)

QS, I also take the same supplements as you.  I am thinking of taking CO Q10.  Is this a waste of money?  Is there  anyone who has scientific info of what seniors should take, or avoid?  I don't always eat healthy.  I dislike cooking.


----------

